# Web.de mit Apple synchronisieren



## M1ghtymage (26. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe meine beiden Web.de Accounts mit meinem iPad automatisch synchronisieren lassen. Ds klappt auch soweit. Allerdings zeigt Mails nur eine neue Mail an, wenn sie sich im Ordner "Eingang" befindet (bei Web "Freunde & bekannte). Fast alle meine Mails kommen aber automatisch in den Ordner "unbekannt", ich sehe also nie, wenn ich neue Mails habe.
Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Ogil (26. März 2011)

Beheben koenntest Du es nur bei Web.de indem Du das so einstellst, dass all Deine Mails im "Eingang" landen und nicht mehr sortiert werden. Ansonsten war es frueher zumindest so, dass man von Web.de taeglich eine Mail bekommen hat, die sagte, dass sich x neue Mails in Unbekannt/Spam befinden.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. März 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Beheben koenntest Du es nur bei Web.de indem Du das so einstellst, dass all Deine Mails im "Eingang" landen und nicht mehr sortiert werden. Ansonsten war es frueher zumindest so, dass man von Web.de taeglich eine Mail bekommen hat, die sagte, dass sich x neue Mails in Unbekannt/Spam befinden.



Ich finde da keine entsprechende Option.


----------



## Ogil (26. März 2011)

Einstellungen -> Sicherheit -> 3-Wege-Spamschutz deaktivieren


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. März 2011)

Also bei meinen Tests hat's geklappt. Ich werde nochmal ein paar Tage darauf achten und schreibe dann, ob es funktioniert. Danke schonmal  

Edit: klappt wunderbar, vielen dank    

Hier kann dann von mir aus zu.


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. März 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein neues Problem, dass vielleicht auch mit Web.de zusammenhängt, weshalb ich es gleich hier adde.

Ich habe eben das erste mal versucht, Mails zu verschicken. Leider tritt hier ein Problem auf. Wenn ich auf senden drücke, kommt ein kleines blaues Fenster mit folgendem Inhalt:

Die Adresse  "Name@Web.de" des Absenders wurde vom Server nicht akzeptiert.


Ws heust das? Ws soll das? Wie behebe ich das?

Danke für jede Hilfe.

Edit: okay, wieder einmal scheinbar gelöst. Man muss vor dem Mail schreiben seine Mails checken, damit das Programm mit dem Mailserver Kontakt aufnimmt.


----------



## Ennia (29. März 2011)

web.de unterstützt IMAP nur, wenn du Club-Mitglied bist. Ich würde einfach einen gmail-account erstellen und alle web.de adressen auf deinen gmail-account umleiten. gmail unterstützt IMAP kostenlos, das heißt deine Ordnerstruktur, die du dir dort aufbauen kannst, wird mit der deines iPads synchronisiert. Außerdem kannst du rules einrichten, sodass gewisse emails in verschiedene Ordner automatisch verschoben werden etc. Einziger Nachteil wäre, dass gmail immer noch keine Alias-Adressen unterstützt.


Den SPAM-Filter würde ich nicht ausschalten. Mach es lieber so:

Bei Web.de einloggen... "Einstellungen" ---> "Ordner" ---> "Eigenschaften"
Nun machst Du überall dort ein Häkchen rein welche dein iPad via POP3 holen soll.
Speichern ---> Fertig.



> Edit: okay, wieder einmal scheinbar gelöst. Man muss vor dem Mail schreiben seine Mails checken, damit das Programm mit dem Mailserver Kontakt aufnimmt.



Tja, das ist PoP3. Mach dir deshalb einen gmail account


----------

